# Old English Long Bow



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

Hello,

I really can't help, but if you could post some photos it would help someone who can.


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

I suspect that this bow was made by a craftsman and unless you can find a name anywhere on the bow the chances of idendtifying are slim unless it has some special feature of finish or construction that some one could atribute to a bowyer.


----------



## Phil (Mar 18, 2003)

*Barebow Hunter*

If you could post some pictures of the nocks, the writing on the backing, the arrow passing plate and the handle that would be a good start. If it's a 66 1/2" 20lb bow I would think it's a ladies target bow. The UK's leading authority on long bow's is Hugh Soar. he'd be my first port of call to identify the bow. The nocks are the give away.. bowyers used them to provide their signature on a bow. Hope this helps


----------



## Barebow hunter (Nov 12, 2005)

*Old English Longbow*

*Archers:* Thanks for your replies. I will take a few digital shots and post them (I will have to get my daughter to help me). The 1 week controlled deer hunt for shotgun is finished in my county so I can start bowhunting for Whitetail Deer again this week. The leaves are down and the rut is in full swing. Hope to get a nice close shot at a buck. It will be quiter now with most of the crops off and the weather cooling...

thanks 

Barebow hunter


----------

